

Udorse Leverages Facebook Photos For Social Product Endorsements - physcab
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/14/tc50-udorse-leverages-facebook-photos-for-social-product-endorsements/

======
qeorge
Nice idea, but a couple of problems I didn't hear addressed:

1) Regarding Facebook, I can see that there would be people tagging themselves
in their own photos with the clothes, trying to earn a couple bucks / showing
off. But for anyone to see the links, they'd also have to opt-in to the app.
The chance of a double match, if you will, seems quite low. I can see it on a
blog where the reader to audience ratio is better, but not on Facebook photos.

2) Is this group of people also going to want others to copy their look? Isn't
uniqueness the point? (Tony Hsieh asked about this, and I don't think it
deserves a better answer)

3) I don't see the payouts being substantial, so it seems like the main use
case is showing off. Is that scalable?

Its no surprise that the brands are into it, especially because CPA means
they've got nothing to lose. It would also make sense if Facebook made this,
but not as a bolt-on app.

Edit: Facebook did try this (Beacon).

